#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Site de Hackers

## jh0nny1

Ae galera to precisando de um favorzão......
To querendo ser um admin, no futuro, pq agora so só escraviário hehehe.
To precisando de alguns textos para saber como anda a parte de segurança das redes, entrei num desses sites hackers, mas são muito fraquinhos, não dão informações como falhas, e o q está acontecendo de novo, alguém pode me indicar uns sites de segurança.
Desde já agradeço galera...
Falow <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon21.gif">

----------


## Fernando

www.securityfocus.com

----------


## geek

http://www.cert.org

cya,

geek

----------


## geek

jh0nny1,

Acabei esquecendo alguns sites em português como:

http://www.telsincsecurity.com.br/

http://www.modulo.com.br/

cya,

geek

----------

http://www.packetstormsecurity.org

http://www.iss.com

http://www.linuxsecurity.com.br

----------


## jh0nny1

Valeu galera, vou dar uma olhada e comecçar a estudar...

Abraços

----------

